# STOLEN Haynie H.O. Seabrook, TX HELP!!!



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

2 Coolers,

I need all of you to be on the lookout for my Haynie H.O boat which was stolen. It was at Endeavor Marine in Seabrook, TX off Nasa Rd 1. I was getting some warranty work done on the engine and the part finally came in today. Well they went to grab the boat off their lot and it wasnt there today. They were not exactly sure when it was stolen. Whether last night or a day or two prior and just didnt notice it missing. They have cameras but not where my boat was stored. They have cable locks they run through wheels and axles but those were not used!!!

It is a 2009 Haynie H.O. White and turquoise blue. It had a 250 Mercury Pro XS. It has a 6' powerpole on the back right. The wading ladder on the back left is coated in black. It has a motorguide trolling motor on the bow and a short front deck. The boat is 24' long with a tanden axle coastline aluminum trailer.

Please keep your eyes out and call me, PM me or call the police dept immediately if you see it.

Here are 2 photos of the boat.

TX Numbers: TX6241 AV

I HATE THIEVES!!!!!!!!!!!

Brian


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Wow...any chance Endeavor's insurance will cover it?
Good luck


----------



## mirage (Jun 14, 2004)

Pretty sure I saw the boat parked up in front of marina parking area right by NASA RD1 around noon yesterday. It was parked right next to the road. I noticed the unique color combination. Maybe this will help with time-frame... Hope it shows up and the thieves are caught!


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

They have cameras, but parked your boat out of view? They use cable locks, but for some reason did not use them with your boat? I know nothing about this business at all, and am not a criminal investigator... but something smells fishy here, at least to me. I hope you get your boat back, it's a nice, nice ride. I would assume the business owner is responsible for your boat??


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Dang Brian, been a rough month for you bro!


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

when it rains it pours... I hope you get your boat back.


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Sounds like the repair shop owes you a new HO....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

mirage said:


> Pretty sure I saw the boat parked up in front of marina parking area right by NASA RD1 around noon yesterday. It was parked right next to the road. I noticed the unique color combination. Maybe this will help with time-frame... Hope it shows up and the thieves are caught!


Very valuable information. Thank you for passing that along. I will relay to the police and marina.

Zeit, Im here in Boston at LPL Focus. Sucks not being able to be there right now.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

What a sad month you have had- hope this one works out betterâ€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> Zeit, Im here in Boston at LPL Focus. Sucks not being able to be there right now.


Oh no!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

For those on Facebook, click this link and share it:

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10205899775788553&id=1083573363&ref=bookmarks


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Dammit... I will keep my eyes open

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

Hope they find it ill keep eyes peeled sorry bastards


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

Shared the FB post and I'll keep my eye out.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

AaronB said:


> Shared the FB post and I'll keep my eye out.


Thanks, yeah ya'll share the Facebook post on #11 on this thread. Already have 53 shares. People from Baffin to Sabine have shared it.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Are there any businesses across the street? They may have camera footage of the street etc. Just a thought. I know this makes you sick...nice ride too.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

man that sucks. i hope they catch the punk *** theives, which are lower than scum. 

Is there a small gps transponder that we could hide in our boat somewhere thats hard to locate by a punk *** theif? Im talking a small watch battery operated one that doesn't use the marine batteries, which can be disconnected. If anyone knows of anything like this please post it up. 

I hope you get your boat back soon.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

I had a boat stolen last year and this ***** sucks! Catch the fools! Good luck.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> For those on Facebook, click this link and share it:
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10205899775788553&id=1083573363&ref=bookmarks


X2 Thank you Zeitgeist. Been an extremely tough month losing my dog and now my boat. About to send a man into depression.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

V-Bottom said:


> Are there any businesses across the street? They may have camera footage of the street etc. Just a thought. I know this makes you sick...nice ride too.


My question is, why doesn't the business responsible for the boat have footage? No camera view of entrance/exit? I don't like the sound of the circumstances under which this boat disappeared. I wonder what steps the business is taking to help recover? Are they or their insurance liable? Not a squared away outfit to say the least, it sounds like.
Years ago I had my racing PWC's stolen from a storage facility. Similar circumstances. Learned later that the manager (not owner) was involved. Parted out my boats in Cut and Shoot. My insurance took care of me, but not for my mods.

Hang in there Twitch-twitch-Boom. You are certainly due for good things to come your way.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Worthless p'sos.. Here's hoping you get your sled back in good repair and they nail those bastards.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

bummer

shared


----------



## Canino (Jan 28, 2015)

txbred said:


> Is there a small gps transponder that we could hide in our boat somewhere thats hard to locate by a punk *** theif? Im talking a small watch battery operated one that doesn't use the marine batteries, which can be disconnected. If anyone knows of anything like this please post it up.


Spot makes one that runs on AAA batteries. It can be wired to the boat battery optionally but it isn't required.

Battery life appears to be 2-4 weeks average depending on several factors.

http://findmespot.com/en/index.php?cid=128


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

Canino said:


> Spot makes one that runs on AAA batteries. It can be wired to the boat battery optionally but it isn't required.
> 
> Battery life appears to be 2-4 weeks average depending on several factors.
> 
> http://findmespot.com/en/index.php?cid=128


Thanks for the link. so i guess it could be wired to the marine batteries that should keep the AAAs charged? even with the perko switch set to off while away, it might stay charged long enough to work for a few weeks while we're way from our boats. For $50 or even $100 this seems like cheap insurance.

I may add to mine soon.


----------



## Kenner 23 (Sep 14, 2009)

Dealership should be on the hook for replacement boat. Turn it into insurance and have them subrogate claim with dealership insurance carrier.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Kudos for social media, share this please. Have 153 shares ranging from Baffin to Sabine:

http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10205899775788553&id=1083573363&notif_t=like


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Shared on FB. Hope you get her back in the same condition she left in!


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

I know a lot of pickups go to Mexico, but I'm wondering what do thieves do with a rig like this, part it out?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Bazooka said:


> I know a lot of pickups go to Mexico, but I'm wondering what do thieves do with a rig like this, part it out?


Timely post. You should go into politics.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll bring you a Xanax if you need one Matt...LOL


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry! Hoping for a quick recovery! I was just thinking out loud what the motivation is for boat thieves. Can't just go fishing with 'em...Never much thought about where stolen boats go to or how to trace them down,,,thats all.


Actually I might be a good fit for the Trump Campaign...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Perhaps it is just a part needed...I've known detectives that have told me thieves will steal a truck just for a front end clip needed to fix a front end crash...Who knows...They could have stole the boat for just a power head or lower unit...This is why we carry insurance to offset the thugs.


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

The repair shops commercial policy will cover it as they took possession of your boat. If you talk to them and get the run around you can use your insurance. You will be out the deductible up front that way but will get it back once they settle with the repair shops insurance company. Good luck and best wishes to ya!


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

With that color scheme, it is easily recognizable, some one will see it!!

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Please share:

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10205899775788553&id=1083573363&ref=bookmarks


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

Shared on FB. Good luck!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Please share:
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10205899775788553&id=1083573363&ref=bookmarks


Done.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Last few stolen rigs posted on here have showed up under an overpass stripped. 

Hopefully it will be located soon. 


--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> Please share:
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10205899775788553&id=1083573363&ref=bookmarks


Done


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear that, Brian. Hope it turns up in fair shape.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

Shared on FB my friend. Boat should be easy to spot. I agree with a few other post about the camera's, if you don't have cameras at your entrances and exits, their not going to do much good.


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Since you're going all-out to try and find the boat, you might check with Spec's or the bank, to see if they will let you (or police) review their video. Whoever took it had to have driven past one of those places. You wouldn't be able to see a plate number, but you could see what kind of vehicle it was. I'm guessing whoever took it knew that part of the parking lot wasn't covered. Good chance it was an employee or a relative/friend.

I don't know if you'll get any cooperation, but there is video of them driving off with it on one of those systems. That boat is a pretty high-dollar theft. The police ought to be willing to spend a little time on it.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

*Update:*

*UPDATE:*

I wanted to let everyone know that my boat has been recovered! Thanks to the shares on Facebook, the boat was quickly recovered less than 30 hours after stolen. It was not found in the same condition and repairs are needed, but nonetheless I do have it back. I cannot give all the details as it is an ongoing police investigation, but here is what occurred.

*Here is the summary:*

My boat was stolen sometime Monday July 27th night at the Endeavor Marine parking lot in Seabrook, TX. Tuesday mid-day I was notified by the marina that my boat was gone. I immediately made the post on 2cool and my brother in-law did a post on Facebook which helped us recover the boat. It spread like a wildfire and over 300 shares. Because of the shares on Facebook is how we found it so quickly.

Tuesday afternoon a guy (Whose name I will not mention, but I will refer to him as "John Doe") dropped the boat off at South Texas Boat Works in Baytown. The boat was already stripped of TX numbers, wading ladder, leaning post/seats, speakers, rod holders, trolling motors, Oxygen system, Haynie stickers, windshield, electronics, trailer PVC guidepoles, grab bars, and VIN number. The guy said he wanted to re-paint the boat because "his friends said it was a girly color." The worker took the boat in and parked it and said the owner will call you tomorrow. Well.... that same Tuesday night, that worker who took receipt of the boat happened to see the post on Facebook. He immediately called the owner of the shop, a guy by the name of George. He told his owner "I see a boat on Facebook which was just reported stolen and I'm almost certain it's the one we took in today to get repainted." Around midnight both the worker and owner of South Texas Boat works drove up to the shop to see if they could verify anything. The TX numbers were removed, but fortunately, the TX number still showed the sticky outline on the hull and they confirmed it was my boat. I got a call at 3am Wednesday morning saying the found my boat. They immediately called the police to file a report. The boat was towed to an impound lot.

I've never met, or done business with South Texas Boat Works, but I'm so glad these guys took immediate action. The second these guys realized the boat they had just taken in inventory was stolen they took action to contact me and even drove to their shop at 2am. George has also been extremely helpful in working with me and the detectives.

Baytown Detectives and Seabrook detectives are working hard on the case.

*Here is the story the detectives told me they were told by the individual "John Doe" who dropped the boat off to get re-painted. I will call him "John Doe"*

1. "John Doe" was fishing on a pier and after small talk about wanting to buy a boat got a guys' number who had one for sale.

2. Last week, the week of July 20th "John Doe" went to Endeavor marine and looked at my boat and met a another guy (Who doesn't work at the marina, but we will call him the "seller") They agreed to buy/sell the boat for $17,500 which is 1/2 of what is worth. The seller (Supposedly a white male in his late 50's said he was down on hard times and needed to sell it) "John Doe" told the detective their was a tongue lock and a cable lock on the axle the week he looked at the boat. John Doe wanted to get the boat on Sunday, but the seller couldnt do it that day.

3. Monday July 27th, sometime after 6:30pm "John Doe" says he met the seller and paid him $7,500 cash. Endeavor confirmed the boat was there when they left on Monday. "John Doe" hooked up to my boat (Which then didn't have any locks on the tongue or axle) and drove away. Said to had a bill of sale. Only paid $7,500 cash and was going to pay the other $10,000 once the titles came in. Also that the seller asked to keep the license plate. Red flags, red flags, red flags......

4. Tuesday July 28th (less than 24 hours after driving off with my boat, John Doe said he stripped the boat down at his own personal shop. He then took the boat about 5pm Tuesday to South Tx Boat works. He told the shop worker that he wanted to paint the interior and exterior of the boat because he said "His Friends say he has a girly colored boat". He said he wasn't the one to take the VIN plate of the back of the boat. Didn't see it missing. But he did say he took everything else off.....

5. It was Tuesday night the worker at South Tx Boat works saw it on Facebook that the boat was stolen.... That's when he called the owner of the shop and police got involved that night.

6. As of this past Wednesday, detectives have been in contact with "John Doe" and I expect things will be getting very interesting soon.

7. Thursday I was able to pick my boat up from the impound lot in Baytown. I have been in contact with detectives from both departments.

In summary, there is just WAY TOO MANY questionable actions here. There are even more I cannot mention. It all doesn't add up.

It's amazing the power that social media has. Within 24 hours the post was shared over 300 times which helped track down my boat. Also, it's good to see a business owner (South Tx Boat Works) with integrity and to act quickly, even at 2am, and notify me as soon as they saw the boat. Kudos to Baytown and Seabrook P.D who are pursuing it to the fullest extent of the law.

If anyone has had a similar case like this in which this could be connected, please don't hesitate to reach out to me, or Baytown or Seabrook P.D. We could compare info and see if they are linked.

Thanks to 2cool for sharing! Hopefully I have my boat back and repaired sooner rather than later and this guy(s) are brought to justice!


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Here is the boat stripped down.... Amazing someone buys a boat with no titles, only paid $7,500 cash for 35k boat, and in less than 18 hours they personally strip it down to bone, and wants to repaint the inside and outside of a perfectly gelcoated boat because their friends say it is a girl colored boat? Not to mention the other red flags......


Just glad I got my boat back.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Glad you got your boat back. Hope they nail there ---.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

John Doe lies. He need to fry. If he's in here...dude you are slime and will hang. 


--------------

Fame is a vapor, popularity an accident, and riches take wings. Only one thing endures and that is character.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

George is awesome! Thanks to the quick reactions they were able to nail some of this down. I know it's heartbreaking thanks for sharing.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> For those on Facebook, click this link and share it:
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10205899775788553&id=1083573363&ref=bookmarks


https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10205899775788553&id=1083573363&pnref=story 
glad it was found, this is the link i shared and it has 633 shares, awesome :texasflag


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

John Doe's story sounds like something that a 2 year old might make up. He is going down.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Great you got you boat back , even thou they stripped , people trying to buy a 35 or 40 thousand boat for 17k should know better something fishy !


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Way to be pro-active and get your boat back!!! Sounds real fishy....hope they get to the bottom of it and they throw the scums under the jail. Stealing a mans boat should get you the death penalty imho!

Drifter


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Did you get all of the stuff John Doe took off the boat? If he took it off to have it repainted it should be at his shop.

Cliff


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Bayoutalker said:


> Did you get all of the stuff John Doe took off the boat? If he took it off to have it repainted it should be at his shop.
> 
> Cliff


"John Doe" was the one that took off all the equipment himself within the 18 hours of him "buying" it.... it was at his house/shop. Baytown P.D went over there and recovered it. I cannot pick it up until early next week from Baytown P.D. It all had to be inventoried. Im not sure yet if everything is there..... I'm confident it will all get sorted out.

Thanks again to all of you who shared the post!


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad to hear it. Too often that is not the case. 

Cliff


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Great to hear you got it back! Social media can do a lot of harm, but at the same time can do worlds of good. 

I hope you get everything back and get it up and running. John Doe doesnt have a very good story and was probably involved. I hope they fry him.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

South Texas Boat Works is a 2cool sponsor. Handle: George in Pearland. George is one of the best you'll find. Does great work and goes out of his way to help people. Glad you got your boat back, and George's quick response to the situation doesn't surprise me one bit. Good Job, George!!


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

if john doe has enough money for a "shop" on his property I would have him in court so fast his head would spin to recover 100% (I would do all I could to make it more like 200%) of the cost of restoring the boat to like new 

he either stole it himself or he know 100% he was buying stolen property.....and really lets be honest he stole it no moron gives $7,500 to anyone for anything that has a title without getting the titles or at least seeing the titles and knowing who you are giving the money to even if you do "owe them $10,000" (on a $40,000+ boat)

there is zero chance that two buffoons could meet like that it is always one buffoon getting scammed by a crook not two buffoons teaming up to both rip off someone else like that

also with the numbers off and more importantly the registration tag off how did he think he would get another reg tag with no title


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

John Doe is trying to put as much distance between him and the theft as possible. He needs to rot slowly.


----------



## AaronB (May 15, 2010)

Glad it was recovered! You haven't had good luck lately but this may be the turning point. 

Imo Teeroy is spot on. An unbeknownst buyer wouldn't strip that boat to have it repainted. Hope seÃ±ior Doe gets what he deserves prior to soaking tax dollars in jail.


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

Don't know for certain, but I think John Doe is some kinda crook..


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

I'd like to take "John Doe" on a free guided fishing trip. Just the two of us "bonding" about life in general. You know... old school style. We'll be way back up in the salt marsh and I wouldn't suggest you potlickers follow. 

:sarcasm1

I'm sorry to hear about the boat Brian. Hang in there


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

roundman said:


> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10205899775788553&id=1083573363&pnref=story
> glad it was found, this is the link i shared and it has 633 shares, awesome :texasflag


Thx for all the shares!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

So....you still gonna keep it that "girly" color?  

Glad you got your boat back. I hope the insurance guys will work with you on setting it back to the way you had it.

Good luck!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I hope they grill John Doe's arse!!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

roundman said:


> http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=10205899775788553&id=1083573363&pnref=story
> glad it was found, this is the link i shared and it has 633 shares, awesome :texasflag


Yes! Big shout out to every body who shared. 637 shares. Says a lot and as Brian explained it made the difference. Way to go guys!


----------



## Wygans (Jan 22, 2014)

Aint no way John Doe didn't know it was stolen. He would have fished that boat a few times before getting it painted. He probably had the $7500 in a shoe box so now there is no paper trail. Hang him.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

JFolm said:


> I hope they grill John Doe's arse!!!


Would be interested in following this John Doe, and seeing how the courts work in this case. Seems like the original boat shop would be on the hook for reparations. Glad ya got it back, and kudos to those who put the word out!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Good news I hope


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

'"John Doe" was fishing on a pier and after small talk about wanting to buy a boat *got a guys' number* who had one for sale.'

So his phone records will have the number of the guy who allegedly sold it to him? That one detail is going to nail him. Glad you got it back.

The amazing thing is that if you hadn't put it out on social media, they would have re-painted the boat, and he might have just gotten by with it. If he had just stuck it into a shed for a few months, to let things cool down, he might have gotten by with it. But you boat was so nice, he couldn't wait to start fishing from it.

Lesson learned: if you're gonna steal boats, you need your own paint shop.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

TXXpress said:


> I'd like to take "John Doe" on a free guided fishing trip. Just the two of us "bonding" about life in general. You know... old school style. We'll be way back up in the salt marsh and I wouldn't suggest you potlickers follow.
> 
> :sarcasm1
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about the boat Brian. Hang in there


Sorry bro, but this is one trip i would insist on potlicking. Ya know, just in case your big fish gets away. Id be right there to nail it!!!

Im glad you got your boat back Brian. john doe sounds like a pos. Karma is a beotch. The fish Gods are always watching.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

How does a presumably reputable boat company (South Tx Boat Works) take a boat in for repairs and not IMMEDIATELY notice the VIN plate is missing? ANd if they did see it was missing, why wasn't the TPWD or local LEO notified?

it is against the law to remove a VIN plate, and I would hope that a reputable dealer would have seen a giant red flag pop up when a hull comes in without one.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

speckle-catcher said:


> How does a presumably reputable boat company (South Tx Boat Works) take a boat in for repairs and not IMMEDIATELY notice the VIN plate is missing? ANd if they did see it was missing, why wasn't the TPWD or local LEO notified?
> 
> it is against the law to remove a VIN plate, and I would hope that a reputable dealer would have seen a giant red flag pop up when a hull comes in without one.


I may be off base here, but have you read all available info? What I read sounds as if South Texas Boat Works did many things right and helped solve this mess. Bashing a company for no reason is not right!

Here is a quote from the man I believe to be the rightful owner of the boat:

_I've never met, or done business with South Texas Boat Works, but I'm so glad these guys took immediate action. The second these guys realized the boat they had just taken in inventory was stolen they took action to contact me and even drove to their shop at 2am. George has also been extremely helpful in working with me and the detectives.

_


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My last two Haynies don't have VIN plates. They have the VIN on the hull in the rear and inside one of the hatches into the fiberglass non removable.

South Texas Boat Works did the work on both of those Haynies and George is the only shop I would let touch my fiberglass. Awesome work and awesome people. George can teach corporate America how business should be run. 

No reason for the guy at South Texas Boat works to have any issue receiving that boat. Then they did everything right to follow due diligence for prompt recovery and follow thru .....ridiculous stretch there speck.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I hate thieves


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

sgrem said:


> My last two Haynies don't have VIN plates. They have the VIN on the hull in the rear and inside one of the hatches into the fiberglass non removable.
> 
> South Texas Boat Works did the work on both of those Haynies and George is the only shop I would let touch my fiberglass. Awesome work and awesome people. George can teach corporate America how business should be run.
> 
> No reason for the guy at South Texas Boat works to have any issue receiving that boat. Then they did everything right to follow due diligence for prompt recovery and follow thru .....ridiculous stretch there speck.


Many boat companies mold the vin into the fiberglass to make it harder to steal but there are still quite a few that use plates screwed into the hull. If it is screwed on, it would be normal to remove it to get fiberglass work done in that area and then reattached.

Cliff


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> 4. Tuesday July 28th (less than 24 hours after driving off with my boat, John Doe said he stripped the boat down at his own personal shop. He then took the boat about 5pm Tuesday to South Tx Boat works. He told the shop worker that he wanted to paint the interior and exterior of the boat because he said "His Friends say he has a girly colored boat". He said he wasn't the one to take the VIN plate of the back of the boat. Didn't see it missing. But he did say he took everything else off.....
> 
> 5. It was Tuesday night the worker at South Tx Boat works saw it on Facebook that the boat was stolen.... That's when he called the owner of the shop and police got involved that night.





Whitebassfisher said:


> I may be off base here, but have you read all available info? What I read sounds as if South Texas Boat Works did many things right and helped solve this mess. Bashing a company for no reason is not right!
> 
> Here is a quote from the man I believe to be the rightful owner of the boat:
> 
> ...


I didn't bash, and it's not a ridiculous stretch.

I did see that the employee notified George based on seeing the Facebook post late that night...but...here's my point:

someone at STBW should have noticed the VIN plate was missing when the boat was dropped off for painting. I can't imagine someone writing up a service ticket and not noticing that the VIN was missing - and then immediately notifying the shop owner.

If I was George, I'd be having a conversation with my employees first thing Monday morning.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Glad you got it back !


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

So do you think Crook Doe has had a chance to sell all the stuff he took off of it t? If the cops haven't already raided his shop and recovered it, ya might wanna go crack some skullz. That is if the Baytown Gestapo will help you out...


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> "John Doe" was the one that took off all the equipment himself within the 18 hours of him "buying" it.... it was at his house/shop. Baytown P.D went over there and recovered it. I cannot pick it up until early next week from Baytown P.D. It all had to be inventoried. Im not sure yet if everything is there..... I'm confident it will all get sorted out.
> 
> Thanks again to all of you who shared the post!





OnedayScratch said:


> So do you think Crook Doe has had a chance to sell all the stuff he took off of it t? If the cops haven't already raided his shop and recovered it, ya might wanna go crack some skullz. That is if the Baytown Gestapo will help you out...


The answer to your question was posted earlier.

Cliff


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> How does a presumably reputable boat company (South Tx Boat Works) take a boat in for repairs and not IMMEDIATELY notice the VIN plate is missing? ANd if they did see it was missing, why wasn't the TPWD or local LEO notified?
> 
> it is against the law to remove a VIN plate, and I would hope that a reputable dealer would have seen a giant red flag pop up when a hull comes in without one.


Why would they check?

Even if they did notice, the boat was already stripped for paint. "I removed it so they could paint under it" while misguided (and illegal) could be as good an excuse as any. I've seen people do dumber stuff. They are mechanics not police. They notified the cops as soon as it was apparent it was stolen.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

speckle-catcher said:


> How does a presumably reputable boat company (South Tx Boat Works) take a boat in for repairs and not IMMEDIATELY notice the VIN plate is missing? ANd if they did see it was missing, why wasn't the TPWD or local LEO notified?
> 
> it is against the law to remove a VIN plate, and I would hope that a reputable dealer would have seen a giant red flag pop up when a hull comes in without one.


Speckle,

One additional thing I would add. "John Doe" called after they closed (If I recall, @ 530pm) and asked George if he could drop off his boat. George and all the shop workers were already gone for the day. George called his coworker who lives near Baytown and asked if he could drive over there to unlock the gate and take the boat in. Knowing that, I'm sure the guy just dropped the boat off and quite possibly they didnt even look at it. Mainly b.c the coworker said he would have George call him 1st thing that morning.

I as the boat owner couldn't be happier the actions George and his co-worker took the SECOND the coworker realized on Facebook the boat was stolen.

George even got out of bed at midnight after working all day to drive to his shop way across town to verify the boat seen on Facebook was mine. Here is a direct quote from George to me "Brian, I couldn't even sleep that night thinking there was possibly a stolen boat in my shop, I had to do something."

I don't know what more South Texas Boat Works could have. I know the alternatives they could have selected to make a quick buck. They chose otherwise and did the right thing, immediately.

Thank you South Texas Boat Works for recovering my boat!

Now time for Baytown and or Seabrook to put a warrant out for arrest.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Grumpy365 said:


> Why would they check?
> 
> Even if they did notice, the boat was already stripped for paint. "I removed it so they could paint under it" while misguided (and illegal) could be as good an excuse as any. I've seen people do dumber stuff. They are mechanics not police. They notified the cops as soon as it was apparent it was stolen.


Your right. Glad you got it back.


----------



## txbred (May 13, 2013)

who buys a boat THAT nice and immediately strips it for a make over? Just doesn't pass the sniff test. Mr Doe shd get time added to his sentence for being a Glistening Jewel of colossal stupidity.


----------



## whiskey1 (May 8, 2014)

I could strip the VIN off my truck, send it to 50 different mechanics around Houston for a brake job, and not a single one of them would notice it's missing.

Sorry about the trouble with your boat.


----------



## Baffin Bay (Jul 26, 2011)

Time to spill the beans---who is this thief John Doe so we know and don't deal with him?


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Just a thought maybe all mechanics should write down the vin # on all items that arrive at their shop.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Baffin Bay said:


> Time to spill the beans---who is this thief John Doe so we know and don't deal with him?


I will not metion "Johns Doe's" name while there is an ongoing investigation. Even though I have my personal thoughts on this, I will let the courts sort it out 1st before saying any names.

As fishy as it ALL sounds, it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> Just a thought maybe all mechanics should write down the vin # on all items that arrive at their shop.


They typically do, helps in filing a mechanics lean, not to mention ordering parts!


----------



## Cavjock22 (Jan 5, 2008)

It wouldn't surprise me that an employee at ENDEAVOUR doesnt have something to do with it.. They have some very questionable characters in and out of there on a daily basis. They go thru mechanics like crazy.. They worked on a boat of mine several years ago and swore I would never use them again. They could care less about you if you dont keep your boat in there. My boat came out off there with more problems and dirtier than it went in. The quality of there work has suffered the last few years..
They line your boat out there on the east side if it's in for repair and I have never seen one locked. I'm surprised the trailers don't disappear on the west side of there lot.. I would keep the heat on them as well.....

Do yourself a favor and don't use them for mechanic problems... 

Glad you found your rig!! Keep us informed how the case plays out..


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Wow. Glad you got the boat back. I am surprised the motor was still on it.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Glad you got your sled back. Hope they give the thieves the maximum sentence.


----------



## mirage (Jun 14, 2004)

Glad  you found your boat. Hope it is better than new when you get it put back together!


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Cavjock22 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me that an employee at ENDEAVOUR doesnt have something to do with it.. They have some very questionable characters in and out of there on a daily basis. They go thru mechanics like crazy.. They worked on a boat of mine several years ago and swore I would never use them again. They could care less about you if you dont keep your boat in there. My boat came out off there with more problems and dirtier than it went in. The quality of there work has suffered the last few years..
> They line your boat out there on the east side if it's in for repair and I have never seen one locked. I'm surprised the trailers don't disappear on the west side of there lot.. I would keep the heat on them as well.....
> 
> Do yourself a favor and don't use them for mechanic problems...
> ...


A couple of weeks ago I visited and talked with Endeavour about storing my boat there by the water when my current storage lease runs out. 
Now I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## PopArcher (Mar 21, 2015)

Zeitgeist said:


> For those on Facebook, click this link and share it:
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10205899775788553&id=1083573363&ref=bookmarks


Shared...
Good luck..

Ops..
Should read the bottom..sorry

Glad you got it back,,


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow, that sounds like a school kids excuse as to why he doesn't have his homework ready.

Glad you got your boat back.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

glad you got the sled back. I hope they nail the scum bag


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Who is on the hook for the damage/repair costs?


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Glad you got your boat back.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a Wellcraft w/ some yrs. on her. It has a HULL # on the right rear which is embedded in the hull....no metal tag here. So they call these #'s VIN #'s like cars now?


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

V-Bottom said:


> I have a Wellcraft w/ some yrs. on her. It has a HULL # on the right rear which is embedded in the hull....no metal tag here. So they call these #'s VIN #'s like cars now?


Hull identification #s, you got it right the first time.

No rain
no rust
working in 77506


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Well they say good things come to those who wait, and boy am I thrilled to have my boat back!!!! Not only is it back, but in better condition than I last had it. I figured while it was "dry docked" so to speak, might as well make it right.... 

I took it over to George in Pearland at South Texas Boat Works to put everything back together and do some extras I have been wanting to do and I couldn't have been any more pleased. I read many reviews about Jorge's shop, and I felt confident leaving it in his hands and he did not disappoint.

I also wanted to give a big shout out to "SGREM" a 2cooler who sent me a P.M and offered to pay it forward and re-rig my entire boat for FREE. I don't even know the guy, but he saw I had a tough break. I had already been in touch with George's shop to do the work, but I was blown away that someone who offer their time and services in an instance like this. Big thanks SGREM.

George did a bang up job with my boat. He said it would be put all back together and look better than when I brought it in to his shop. I had my doubts but boy was I wrong. In addition to the damage that was caused by the thieve(s), I asked George to move the console up, fix the trailer, fix powerpole, fix some wiring, new radio/speakers, no problem..... George completely refinished the interior and exterior of the boat. The gelcoat and paint looks brand new.

George and his staff's attention to detail was on point. I had a laundry list of things that needed to be done from minor details to major ones. When I picked the boat up last week every single item was completed, and completed correctly. 

Now that the boat's damage has been repaired and everything put back together, I dropped it off today at Custom Marine Concepts to get the engine part repaired under warranty (Which was why it was at another shop locally in the 1st place before being stolen) and I am having Glenn put on a removable K-Top. Glenn did work on my boat about 5 years and it was a great job then. Looking to add this K-Top after seeing all the different styles he can do, not to mention with a young son now the shade will be key.

Hopefully I'll have the engine repaired and K-Top installed in the next couple weeks and can get back on the water. I'm ready to catch some saddle blankets and do some wading for big winter trout!

Once again, great job George in Pearland for the fine job you and your crew did on repairing and re-rigging my boat. I couldn't be any more happier with your work! 

For the guy that stole the boat, life has a funny way of working everything out.... I'll just say that. 

Glad to have my boat back and time for time tight lines!


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

amazing story and glad you got the sled back. Beautiful rig...


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Do your friends still say its a girlie color? 
JK bro....glad you got it back together. Looks awesome and you will love it even more with all the goodies. I talked to George numerous times about your rig. George can teach corporate america a thing or two about service....


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Love a story with a happy ending. Your boat looks great. Glad it all worked out.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Beautiful toy!!


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> I will not metion "Johns Doe's" name while there is an ongoing investigation. Even though I have my personal thoughts on this, I will let the courts sort it out 1st before saying any names.
> 
> As fishy as it ALL sounds, it's the right thing to do.


Now HERE is an attitude I totally respect! Give the legal system a chance to work, and wait until ALL the evidence comes out. If they suppress evidence (like, say, O.J. Simpson) then tell what you know. But make sure the guy has had a chance to tell his story before the public crucifixion. Sometimes things look bad, when you only know half the story. Green to you, and more!



Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> I took it over to George in Pearland at South Texas Boat Works to put everything back together and do some extras I have been wanting to do and I couldn't have been any more pleased.
> 
> I also wanted to give a big shout out to "SGREM" a 2cooler who sent me a P.M and offered to pay it forward and re-rig my entire boat for FREE. I don't even know the guy, but he saw I had a tough break. I had already been in touch with George's shop to do the work, but I was blown away that someone who offer their time and services in an instance like this. Big thanks SGREM.
> 
> George did a bang up job with my boat. He said it would be put all back together and look better than when I brought it in to his shop.


I've got a Haynie Flats that I put up for sale here, to pay for fixing some of the things our home builder messed up. I was surprised that I didn't get any bites, but maybe that was for the best. I'm thinking it might be worth taking it up to Pearland to get it pimped out, and just keep it. There are, indeed, some very good people on 2Cool (SGREM among them). And an endorsement like that carries a lot of weight.

The boat looks awesome. Congrats on getting it back, and congrats on getting a new-looking boat.


----------



## lenehaca (Jan 21, 2016)

Bummer


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Any particular reason this almost 4 year old thread was brought back to life wattdollar?

TH


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Start a new thread and let's talk about it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## lenehaca (Jan 21, 2016)

*I recommend buying a satellite tracker*

On my boat I installed a satellite transmitter and got app for my iphone. If the boat is moved the transmitter calls my iphone with an alert. You open the app and see it's location moving down road.Cost me $99 + $8 month. Easy to install. I bought from Braden Perucca <[email protected] or visit
https://automile.com/


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Any particular reason this almost 4 year old thread was brought back to life wattdollar?
> 
> TH


I was hoping it was an update from Twitch saying the thief had rotted away in jail!


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

wattdollar said:


> On my boat I installed a satellite transmitter and got app for my iphone. If the boat is moved the transmitter calls my iphone with an alert. You open the app and see it's location moving down road.Cost me $99 + $8 month. Easy to install. I bought from Braden Perucca <[email protected] or visit
> https://automile.com/


so are you advertising or spamming?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

StinkBait said:


> I was hoping it was an update from Twitch saying the thief had rotted away in jail!


That would be nice to hear.


----------



## mtbfreak (Oct 7, 2017)

Ethan Hunt said:


> so are you advertising or spamming?


Yes.


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

Guy got off. I’ll have twitch update with details.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, the bad guy got off. I've tried to block that memory out of my head. Crazy to think he stole a $35K boat early evening, stripped it down in his garage that night, and 24 hours after stealing it takes it to a body shop to be repainted.... "But he said he paid $7,500 cash for it.... and his friends make fun of the girly blue color" Give me a break.

He was arrested and 14 months after having court dates reset and (4) district attorneys later, I received the call it was getting dismissed. I was told being his 1st time in the system he would be in some "divergence program" B.S. Which I don't even think occurred. He did have other theft charges dismissed 20+ years ago I see per court documents. I'm sure it cost him a pretty penny to obtain counsel and the constant drive to downtown Houston for court.

I lost all faith in the judicial system, especially Harris County. Turnover rate with the D.A's is thru the roof when you have 4 different D.A's over 14 months. Case was a slam dunk - as he was caught red handed. It would truly blow your mind to see the number of cases dismissed. Not even probation but dismissed. The D.A told me they are so overwhelmed.

Talk about a small world, this guy was in a totally different line of profession when he stole my boat. Then, after hurricane Harvey this guy showed up at my brother in-laws, sisters' house to give a quote for drywall after their house had been flooded. He had fancy business card, stated lots of drywall experience etc. Needless to say he was about 4x more expensive than everyone else and my brother in-law told his sister to run the other way. Just preying on another victim. If you need drywall work and the guy is Caucasian in his late 40's or early 50's, feel free to PM me and mention the guys name. I'm happy to say yah or na if it's the same guy to be sure you dont get screwed.

*
I think it's best not to share his name publicly as technically the case was dismissed. *

At the end of the day, while the legal system failed I do know he is a fisherman and I'm sure the fish & boat gods will serve their justice to him. I'm a firm believer what goes around comes around.

Meanwhile, I've now owned "This girly blue boat" as he called it, going on 10 years and she's never ran better or caught more fish. George in Pearland put the boat back together in even better condition and I could not have been happier. The fish gods are continuing to bless with me a great boat for my family and it's constantly being filled with Trout, Reds, Flounder, Crappie and Bass!

Twitch-Twitch-Boom!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

at least it ended well for you, you have a boat back that you seem to really like, and KARMA IS A *****!! I admire your restraint.


----------



## mactx812 (Aug 1, 2011)

Endeavor's garage keepers insurance should cover your loss since in was in their custody, care, and control. Either way hope you get your boat back.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Glad you got it back and catching fish with it..


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

mactx812 said:


> Endeavor's garage keepers insurance should cover your loss since in was in their custody, care, and control. Either way hope you get your boat back.


LOL.. I am SURE he will get the boat back...Probably stripped down and the dumbarse criminal will probably get off and get into drywall work scamming other people. It's just how it goes. sad_smiles


----------



## PassingThru (Aug 31, 2005)

Was this case moved to Dallas?


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Trouthunter said:


> Any particular reason this almost 4 year old thread was brought back to life wattdollar?
> 
> TH


Hereâ€™s hoping a good friend took Mr Doe crab fishing and left him holding the trap in deep water...


----------

